

Coinbase down - eddywebs
http://coinbase.com/

======
egwynn
Coinbase is behind Cloudflare. It’s probably Cloudflare’s fault.

~~~
eddywebs
thats correct cloudfare outage, now resolved >>
[https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/517705380583833600](https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/517705380583833600)

